# Klebstoff für Computerchips



## Adam West (7. September 2011)

*Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Moin Moin,

mal wieder habe ich bei einer Klickorgie durch die IT Welt einen interessanten Artikel entdeckt.

Es geht darum, das durch die vereinten Ressourcen von IBM und 3M eine Art Klebstoff entwickelt werden soll, mit dem es möglich ist, Chips übereinander zu "stapeln". 
Die Unternehmen erhoffen sich, Konstrukte zu fabrizieren, in denen bis zu 100 Chips gestapelt arbeiten können, dies soll vorallem in komplexen Systemen, welche auf kleinen Raum funktionieren sollen, seinen Zweck erfüllen



> Weiterhin muss es diese auch gut gegeneinander abschirmen, so dass es  nicht zu Störeinflüssen durch elektrische Felder oder gar zu  Kurzschlüssen durch Leckströme kommt. Ebenso wichtig ist die Fähigkeit  des Materials, Wärme schnell nach außen ableiten zu können.


Man sieht also, es gibt ein paar Hürden, die man bei derartigen Entwicklungen überschreiten muss.

Was dann dabei rauskommt: 



> Bei nahezu gleicher Baugröße ließen sich auf einen Prozessor gleich noch  der Arbeitsspeicher, Netzwerk-Controller und andere Komponenten  aufsetzen. Da es auch möglich wäre, diese einzelnen Chips direkt  untereinander zu verzahnen, könnte so auch die Performance bei  verschiedenen Aufgaben deutlich ausgebaut werden.


Ich rechne zwar immermal mit ein paar Innovationen hier und da, aber mit einer solchen habe ich nicht gerechnet. 
Ich bin gespannt, ob es seinen Zweck erfüllt!

http://www.it-times.de/uploads/pics/IBM_3DChip.gif

@ admins: ne Idee, warum das Bild nicht angezeigt wird!?

Auf der News Seite ist ein nettes Video verlinkt, ihr könnt es aber auch unten über den Link direkt aufrufen!

Ps:Leider konnte ich die Videos nicht direkt verlinken.

Viel Spaß

Quelle für Texte : klick oder klick 
Quelle für das Vid: klick

MfG


----------



## Aufpassen (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Doch wie soll das gekühlt werden?


----------



## Adam West (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Doch wie soll das gekühlt werden?


 
Anscheinend soll der Stoff dann eine Art ultraleitfähiger Wärmeleiter sein. Was ich aber für Probleme darin sehe, die Wärme verlässt den Chip, wird durch das Material aber zu einem anderen getragen, das bedeutet, das die Chips sich gegenseitig aufheizen! K.A. wie das gehen soll, da hast du recht!


----------



## skdiggy (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

dicke kühlkörper drauf ,das bedeutet das der eingesparte platz wieder weg ist ^^


----------



## Adam West (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



skdiggy schrieb:


> dicke kühlkörper drauf ,das bedeutet das der eingesparte platz wieder weg ist ^^


 
Ob das aber reicht, die inneliegenden CPUs ausreichend zu kühlen?  
Wie gesagt, sie *wollen* das erreichen^^ Was am Ende rauskommt, wer weiß wer weiß...


----------



## Star_KillA (7. September 2011)

Versteh ich nicht


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

die Heißen sich soch gegenseitig aber ich denke das die Dies/Chips auch fiel dünner werden, jetzt hat man ja auch produktiven Grünen eine Dicke die annehmbar ist, ich sage nur noch dünner und die zerbrechen schon beim hinsehen. wenn du nicht mehr durch so viel Sili mußt spart das auch eine Menge. Dann hast du wieder luft für mehr, wie Speicher und so.


----------



## Adam West (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht


 
Was versehst du nicht?


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Ich stelle mir das verdammt schwierig vor, so ein Material zu finden. Durch das Stapeln von Chips verringert sich das Verhältnis von Oberfläche und Hitzequellen deutlich. Da müssen die schon ein paar verdammt gute Leute haben, um das Problem zu bewältigen.


----------



## Conqi (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Wenn man dann nen Chip-Turm hat, kann man ja Kühler bauen, die den komplett umschliessen (insbesondere ne Wakü), vielleicht würd das was helfen?


----------



## skdiggy (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann nen Chip-Turm hat, kann man ja Kühler bauen, die den komplett umschliessen (insbesondere ne Wakü), vielleicht würd das was helfen?


 
wakü wird da bestimmt überfordert sein,wenn sowas in servern verbaut wird kannst du dir auch stickstoffkühlung vorstellen


----------



## Adam West (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann nen Chip-Turm hat, kann man ja Kühler bauen, die den komplett umschliessen (insbesondere ne Wakü), vielleicht würd das was helfen?



Wäre was! ODER zwischen den Chips jeweils wärmeabführende Schichten, die nach aussen gehen.
Vielleicht hat das Klebematerial zwischen den Chips jeweils Wärmeabführende Kontakte nach außen, wie eine Art hauchdünne Plättchen oder so. Kann man sicherlich vieles zusammenspinnen 

Mal sehen, wer noch auf ein paar Ideen kommt!


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Wie wäre es, wenn das Material porös ist und die Chips einen gewissen Abstand zueinander haben? Dann können die Chips von einer Flüssigkeit umspült werden.


----------



## Woiferl94 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Da bin ich mal gespannt was am Ende rauskommt. Ich hoffe sie schaffen das was sie sich vorgenommen haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



Adam West schrieb:


> Wäre was! ODER zwischen den Chips jeweils wärmeabführende Schichten, die nach aussen gehen.
> Vielleicht hat das Klebematerial zwischen den Chips jeweils Wärmeabführende Kontakte nach außen, wie eine Art hauchdünne Plättchen oder so. Kann man sicherlich vieles zusammenspinnen
> 
> Mal sehen, wer noch auf ein paar Ideen kommt!


 Zur Kühlungsproblematik würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:

CPU-Kühlung: Forscher leiten Wasser durch Chips

Sollte auch bei gestapelten Chips möglich sein


----------



## Destination2202 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann nen Chip-Turm hat, kann man ja Kühler bauen, die den komplett umschliessen (insbesondere ne Wakü), vielleicht würd das was helfen?


 
War auch direkt meine erste Idee...evtl einfach den Sockel ein wenig "anheben" auf dem Mainboard, so dass es Kühler geben kann, welche auch von der Seite und unten umschließen...dann sollte das eigentlich machbar sein mMn und man spart (vor allen Dingen durch den optionalen Wegfall von RAM-Bänken) immernoch ne Menge Platz


----------



## sandman85 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zur Kühlungsproblematik würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:
> 
> CPU-Kühlung: Forscher leiten Wasser durch Chips
> 
> Sollte auch bei gestapelten Chips möglich sein


 
Stell ich mir allerdings ziemlich schwierig vor... Wenn der Kanal so ultradünn wird, wirds denk ich mal Probleme mit der Kavitation geben. Und wenn das Wasser dann so langsam durchfließt, dass nix kavitiert, is a) bestimmt der Wärmeübergang beschissen und b) die hohe spez. Wärmekapazität vom Wasser kann nicht ausgenutzt werden...

Grüße
Sandman


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



sandman85 schrieb:


> Stell ich mir allerdings ziemlich schwierig vor... Wenn der Kanal so ultradünn wird, wirds denk ich mal Probleme mit der Kavitation geben. Und wenn das Wasser dann so langsam durchfließt, dass nix kavitiert, is a) bestimmt der Wärmeübergang beschissen und b) die hohe spez. Wärmekapazität vom Wasser kann nicht ausgenutzt werden...


 
Probleme mit Kavitation gibt es nur bei extrem schnellen Strömungen (genauer: extrem großen Reynoldszahlen) und vor allem nur bei Richtungsänderungen der Strömung oder Änderung des Strömungsquerschnittes (da normalerweise nur dann der Druck unter den Dampfdruck des Fluides sinken kann). Das kann man ohne weiteres in den Griff kriegen, dafür gibts Fluidmechaniker die sowas aufwändigst berechnen können.
Die spez. Wärmekapazität von Wasser ist unabhängig von Strömungsart/richtung/geschwindigkeit - lediglich der Wärmeübergang wird schwieriger wenn die Strömung zu schnell/der Film zu dünn wird, aber auch das wäre machbar wenn man den Wasserfilm eben etwas dicker wählt - wie das technisch machbar ist müssen die Ingenieure klären.

Das Problem ist eher, die sehr große Wärmemenge von vielleicht 100 Chips erstens schnell genug an das Wasser zu übertragen und zweitens genug Wasser durchzuschaffen dass es nirgends zum Übergang in die Gasphase kommt - das würde den tollen Chip eindrucksvoll wegsprengen 

Wenn 100 Chips verbaut sind und jeder sagen wir mal 35W hat wären das 3500W die man abführen müsste, das wären bei 4,19 kJ/(K*kg) theoretisch zwischen 50 und 100ml Wasser (je nachdem welche Erwärmung man zulassen will, bei 50ml/s wären es 16,7°C was im Rahmen wäre) die man pro sekunde duch den Chip pumpen müsste, das ist ne Menge Zeug für solch kleine Kanälchen...


----------



## matthias2304 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Kühlen kannste das nur, wenn dus in LN2 legst, damit sie sich net gegenseitig schmelzen und alle Chips Kühlung abbekommen


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



matthias2304 schrieb:


> Kühlen kannste das nur, wenn dus in LN2 legst, damit sie sich net gegenseitig schmelzen und alle Chips Kühlung abbekommen


 Nö, selbst dann würde der Chippacken in der Mitte schmelzen.
man muss die Wärme von der Mitte abführen, außenrum kühlen bringt wenig.
Von Problemen dass kein Chip funktioniert wenn er innen 100°C und außen -100°C hat mal abgesehen


----------



## sandman85 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Probleme mit Kavitation gibt es nur bei extrem schnellen Strömungen (genauer: extrem großen Reynoldszahlen) und vor allem nur bei Richtungsänderungen der Strömung oder Änderung des Strömungsquerschnittes (da normalerweise nur dann der Druck unter den Dampfdruck des Fluides sinken kann). Das kann man ohne weiteres in den Griff kriegen, dafür gibts Fluidmechaniker die sowas aufwändigst berechnen können.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn 100 Chips verbaut sind und jeder sagen wir mal 35W hat wären das 3500W die man abführen müsste, das wären bei 4,19 kJ/(K*kg) theoretisch zwischen 50 und 100ml Wasser (je nachdem welche Erwärmung man zulassen will, bei 50ml/s wären es 16,7°C was im Rahmen wäre) die man pro sekunde duch den Chip pumpen müsste, das ist ne Menge Zeug für solch kleine Kanälchen...



Prinzipiell geb ich dir da natürlich recht, aber ich bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, dass man eine bestimmte Wärmemenge Qpunkt abführen muss. Qpunkt =  spez.Wärmekapazität * Massenstrom * Temperatur-delta. Der Massenstrom ist Dichte*Geschwindigkeit*Querschnittsfäche. Ist die Querschnittsfläche sehr klein, muss also die Geschwindigkeit sehr groß werden, da die dichte sagen wir mal konstant bleibt. Ist die Geschwindigkeit groß, ist der (statische) Druck niedrig --> Gefahr von Kavitation. So war zumindest mein Gedankengang... Aber irgendwie is das bestimmt lösbar, denn die Leute bei IBM, die das erforschen, sind ja bestimmt auch nicht doof 
Nur bei deiner Anmerkung zur Reynoldszahl stimm ich dir nicht zu. Die Kavitation hängt nicht zwangsläufig von der Reynoldszahl, sondern der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ab, was beides nicht ganz äquivalent ist, da ich bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit verschiedene Reynoldszahlen haben kann...



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die spez. Wärmekapazität von Wasser ist unabhängig von Strömungsart/richtung/geschwindigkeit



Ist natürlich auch richtig. Aber ich wollte damit eigentlich eher sagen, dass die ganze super Wärmekapazität vom Wasser nix bringt, wenn das Wasser nach sagen wir mal 5mm annähernd die Temperatur des Chips hat, aber noch weitere 5mm durch den Chip muss... 

Grüße,
Sandman


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



sandman85 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch richtig. Aber ich wollte damit eigentlich eher sagen, dass die ganze super Wärmekapazität vom Wasser nix bringt, wenn das Wasser nach sagen wir mal 5mm annähernd die Temperatur des Chips hat, aber noch weitere 5mm durch den Chip muss...


 
Richtig... daran hatte ich nicht gedacht weil wenn das der Fall wäre und das Wasser keinen Wärmestrom mehr abführt würde der Chip wie gesagt wahrscheinlich explodieren weil er sich weiter aufheizt und das Wasser drin verdampft. 

Insgesamt glaube ich nicht daran dass - auch wenns interessant war sich mal wieder darum Gedanken zu machen wo Fluidmechanik bei mir schon eine Zeit zurückliegt - man bei einem solchen Design in einen Bereich kommen würde wo man sich mit solchen Fällen (Kavitation usw.) rumschlagen muss - das wäre viel zu riskant. 
Die Sicherheitsbeiwerte werden da auf jeden Fall so bemessen dass es da keine Probleme geben wird, dann muss eben die Abwärme oder Stapeldichte abnehmen. Ich kann ja nicht eine Kühlung in einen Chip bauen, die bei 10°C höherer Außentemperatur oder bei Leistungsschwankungen der Kühlmittelpumpe oder wenn ein Schmutzpartikel im Wasser ist oder sonst irgendwas nicht optimal ist sofort versagt oder womöglich den Chip zerstört.

Dann muss man eben nur 20 Chips stapeln oder nur 5W Chips verwenden dann gibts da kaum Probleme.


----------



## Adam West (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Mich würden noch mehr Ideen interessieren. Schön, das es eine Rege Diskussion gibt


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



Adam West schrieb:


> Mich würden noch mehr Ideen interessieren. Schön, das es eine Rege Diskussion gibt


 
Du willst Ideen? ok 

- Wie wäre es, alle 10 Chipschichten ein dünnes Peltierelement zu verbauen? Sehr kostenaufwändig und wenig effizient aber möglich.
- Wie wäre es, wenn man verschiedene Chipschichten unterschiedliche Aufgaben gibt und diese so verteilt, dass die (Rechenwerke)Chips mit größerer Abwärme diejenigen sind, die näher am Rand und so besser kühlbar sind und (Verwaltungs) Chips mit weniger Abwärme in der Mitte?

So, die Kreativität reicht für die ganze Woche


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Uii ich hab noch was! 

Man könnte vielleicht ringförmige Chips bauen, die man dann nicht mehr von innen kühlen muss. Das wäre aber räumlich gesehen verschwenderisch.


----------



## mmayr (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann nen Chip-Turm hat, kann man ja Kühler bauen, die den komplett umschliessen (insbesondere ne Wakü), vielleicht würd das was helfen?



Was glaubst du, wie hoch dieses Türmchen wird?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Uii ich hab noch was!
> 
> Man könnte vielleicht ringförmige Chips bauen, die man dann nicht mehr von innen kühlen muss. Das wäre aber räumlich gesehen verschwenderisch.


 
Trotzdem gar keine so schlechte Idee. Oberflächenvergrößerung durch Löcher


----------



## Star_KillA (7. September 2011)

Klebt man jetzt CPUs auf einander Oder wie ?


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Klar - warte auf den Tag an dem wir uns CPU Verlängerungskabel kaufen!


----------



## kühlprofi (7. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Wie ich mal gelesen habe hat IBM die Möglichkeit DIE's direkt wasserzukühlen.


----------



## Panto (8. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

so'n quatsch. gar nicht realisierbar.


----------



## LED (8. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Wenn Hochleistungschips gestapelt werden, ist das ganze wirklich nicht realisierbar, es entsteht zu viel Wärme. Zum Abtransport sind ja hier schon die kreativsten Ideen gekommen.

Werden jetzt aber Chips gestapelt, welche nur eine geringe Wärme produzieren, ist der Ansatz durchaus interessant um viel Platz zu sparen. Insbesondere denke ich bei sparsamen Chips an Zwischenspeicher in Industrieanlagen, oder auch in Handys. Diese Chips werden meist sehr langsam befeuert, wodurch die Wärme sich in Grenzen hält. Denkt doch einfach mal daran: viele nicht-Hochleistungschips werden noch in dicke Plastikgehäuse gegossen.....


----------



## kühlprofi (8. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



Panto schrieb:


> so'n quatsch. gar nicht realisierbar.


 
Wenn die Ingenieure so dämlich wie dein Comment sind wäre dies wohl wirklich nicht realisierbar
Zum Glück gibt es sehr Intelligente Entwickler auf dieser Erde 

Ausserdem wird dieses Verfahren vorerst nicht für Desktop CPU's gedach sein, sondern für Server / Rechenzentren welche sowieso viel stärkere Kühllösungen haben.

@Panto Argumente? So ein scheiss Satz kann hier jeder posten.


----------



## Kalmar (8. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Mich wundert immer noch etwas, bzw. hab ich das falsch verstanden?!
Soll über die verbindenden Schichten die Wärme abgeführt werden, aber die sollen auch noch die Chips voneinander isolieren/abschirmen - meines Wissens sind beide Leitfähigkeiten (Strom und Wärme) immer ähnlich (aufgrund Ladungsträger sind meist auch Wärmeüberträger). siehe Wiedemann-Franzsches Gesetz...
Interessant ists schon erst mal, aber obs realisierbar bleibt und obs auch angewandt wird (bzw wann) ist ne andre Frage.


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Prinzipiell eine gute Idee. Mobile (sowohl als auch kleine) Geräte können davon durchaus profitieren. Ich denke, dass damit einige Möglichkeiten offen werden.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Prinzipiell eine gute Idee. Mobile (sowohl als auch kleine) Geräte können davon durchaus profitieren. Ich denke, dass damit einige Möglichkeiten offen werden.


 

mh wie dick sollen die Geräte denn dann werden ?


----------



## Cuddleman (8. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Eine ähnliche Idee wurde mal in einer DDR-Zeitung Anfang der 80iger Jahre abgelichtet, in der einige Ingeneure aus der ehemaligen CCCP, im Umfang des damaligen Raumfahrtprogramms zur Raumstation "MNP", einfache OP's (Gehäusebauform ähnlich TL071) zur Kaskadierung übereinandergelötet hatten und die Pin's zur Weiterverbindung der Signale mittels Drahtbrücken verbunden waren. Speziell dazu wurden an den OP's Kühlfahnen ins Gehäuse integriert (ähnlich eines TBA810A/A210E), die dann mit einer simplen Alu-Kühlfläche verbunden wurden. Die OP's waren untereinander mit etwa 0,5-1.0 Millimeter Abstand übereinander montiert.
Diese Turmkonstruktion war im Zeitungsbild Schätzungsweise nur etwa 3-4 cm Hoch und hatte, glaube ich etwa, so 8-10 OP's übereinander. Ob dieses Konstrukt jemals so irgendwo oder ähnlich übernommen/eingesetzt wurde, weis ich leider nicht.
Einzig das übereinanderlöten von Widerständen und Dioden wird jedoch schon sehr lange auf diskret bestückten Leiterplatten verwendet, auch mit Kühlflächenanbindung.

Spannungsregler in TO220-Gehäusebauform wurden seitlich auf hohe Kante gedreht, auf diskreten Leiterplatinen montiert und an einen gemeinsamen Strangkühlkörper mit Montagenasen durch Federklemmen zur Kühlung fixiert. Hier sind allerdings teils hohe Verlustleistungen aufgetreten, die dadurch eine relativ optimale und platzsparende Kühlung bekamen.

Eine weiter Variante, ist die feste Verbindung von Modulen auf Hauptplatinen (Autoradios, Netzteile) mit geringen Abständen zueinander, bei Verwendung mehrerer Module. Diese werden dabei teils auch so angeordnet, das sie auch im Kühlungsstrom genügend Kühlluft bekommen. (ähnlich den Anordnungen von PCI- und PCIe-Slots auf MB's)
Bei diesen Einsatzvarianten sind die Verlustleistungen jedoch meist beschaulich, so das nicht unbedingt eine besondere Kühlmaßnahme erforderlich ist. 

Folglich, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Miniaturisierung nach solchen Verklebungskonstrukten verlangt, oder aber die Packungsdichte in den IC's kann entsprechend optimiert werden, damit dies nicht notwendig wird!


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*



Panto schrieb:


> so'n quatsch. gar nicht realisierbar.


 
1899 hat schon der Vorsitzende des amerikanischen Patentamtes gesagt "Alles, was erfunden werden kann, wurde bereits erfunden."
Gut, dass Menschen, die nicht so denken wie du ihm das Gegenteil bewiesen haben.


----------



## Arroxlight (8. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Gute Idee und beinahe alles ist realisierbar mit genug Forschung & Zeit!


----------



## Liza (8. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Naja wenn jetzt Beispielsweise 10 Chips übereinander liegen, wird halt nicht von Oben abgekühlt sondern eher von der Seite der Chips, denn hier sollte die Abstrahlende Wärme aller Chips gleich gut funktionieren. Hoffe ihr wisst wie ich das meine.


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Ja, aber du vergisst, dass damit auch Wärme im Inneren erzeugt wird. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie gut Silizium Wärme leitet, aber es wird in jedem Fall nicht genug sein, Hochleistungschips in der Mitte zu kühlen.


----------



## Cuddleman (9. September 2011)

*AW: Klebstoff für Computerchips*

Man wird sicherlich entsprechend der zu erwartenden Wärmeentwicklung, Selektierungen durchführen, um festzulegen, mit welchen Chip's, sich welche Konfigurationen verwirklichen lassen. Das wird ohnehin notwendig sein, wenn SMD-Chip's verwendet werden, die an allen Seiten mit Pin's ausgeführt sind! Die Pin-Ausführung bei diesen Chip's wird deswegen angepasst werden, oder eine neue Gehäusespezifikation dafür kreiert.


----------

